# Grundeln sind geil!



## kati48268 (25. Dezember 2015)

_Vorabveröffentlichung Anglerpraxis.de Ausgabe Januar 2016_

*Grundeln sind geil!*

  Im Thread „Gnade für die Grundel“ hab ich bereits angekündigt, dass ich noch einen kleinen „pro Grundel“-Artikel bringen wollte und wie Thomas, ein Plädoyer für diese doch verhasste Fischart abgeben möchte.

  Klar, das Angeln mit Naturködern in Grundelverseuchten Gewässern ist schon eine Qual.
  Aber wir können an ihrem Vorhandensein nichts ändern und sollten sie  a) -siehe oben- fair wie jeden anderen Fisch behandeln und b) das Beste  draus machen.

*Kriegerfische*

  Ich lernte Grundeln zum ersten Mal 2012 in Bayern am  Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal kennen, wo ich einen Gewässerbericht für die  Fisch & Fang machte.

  Bei mir daheim im Münsterland waren sie erst im Kommen. Man hörte  immer wieder von Stippern, dass sie gelegentlich, aber schon zunehmend  häufiger welche am Haken hatten, aber das war da noch harmlos.
  Alle möglichen Gerüchte gingen um; _„Koppen im Kanal, giftige Fische, laichen 7x im Jahr,…“_, und all so ein Bullshit.
  Mittlerweile sind sie, nach nur 3 Jahren, bei uns auch Massenfisch & Plage.

  In RMD-Kanal war der Bestand da bereits auf dem Höhepunkt, Messungen  vom Landesverband wiesen 4 Arten und rund 100 Fische auf 1qm  Steinpackung nach; ein Gewimmel als ob der Boden lebt.
  Ich fing ein paar mit der Stippe, machte Fotos und fand die total  interessant. Die mich begleitenden Einheimischen hielten mich für total  durchgeknallt.






  Unser örtlicher Begleiter Ludolf sagte zu mir, _„ich zeig dir jetzt mal was“_, ließ einen ü20cm-GuFi langsam runter, die Grundeln verpissten sich augenblicklich zwischen die Steine.
  Ich lachte, aber er sagte, _„das meinte ich nicht, wart mal ab“_, und hielt den GuFi ganz ruhig dicht über den Steinen.

Schnell kamen die Burschen wieder vor, waren sich einig, dass das kein  Räuber und somit keine Gefahr ist und man ihn also logischerweise selbst  fressen kann und stürzten sich in einem großen Pulk auf den Köder.
  Ich staunte nicht schlecht – echte Kriegerfische!

*Spaßige Haustiere*

  In diesem Jahr hab ich mein kleines Aquarium (50cm-Würfel) auf Kaltwasser umgestellt.
  Nachdem ich erst 2 Plötzen zur Beobachtung drin hatte, zogen im Austausch 5 Grundeln ein.
  Bob der Baumeister - großes Kino!

  Direkt nach dem Einsetzen haben die Burschen den Kiesgrund nach ihren  Wünschen umgestaltet. Über mehrere Stunden nahm jede der Grundeln  durchgehend ein Steinchen ins Maul und rotze ihn ein paar cm weiter  wieder aus. Einen „Plan“ dahinter konnte ich nicht erfassen, aber  trotzdem hatte ich einen Riesenspaß.

  Nach nicht mal einer Woche waren es auch nur noch 2 Fische, die anderen 3 sind verreckt.
  Ob es an einer möglichen Verletzung durch den Haken, Transport &  Umsetzerei lag oder daran, dass die Viecher sich ständig gegenseitig  jagten, kann ich nicht sagen.





  Die Aggressivität untereinander ist auf jeden Fall irre. Nie kommen  sich 2 Fische wirklich körpernah, sofort wird gebissen & verjagt.

  Ich setzte später noch mal 5 Grundeln nach. Die beiden  Alteingesessenen stürzten sich umgehend auf die Größte der Eindringlinge  und killten sie noch in selber Nacht. 3 weitere Leichen holte ich  innerhalb einer Woche aus dem Becken.
  Die letzten 3 haben sich arrangiert. Solange sie sich nicht auf die Pelle rücken ist alles ok.

  Übrigens: keine der Leichen wurde angefressen! Nicht mal die Augen  waren raus. Eine Tote ließ ich bewusst einen weiteren kompletten Tag  drin und fütterte nicht, aber auch die wurde nicht angetastet!

  Bei der Fütterung geht es meist wild her, leider haben sie wohl den  Vorführeffekt beim Filmen entdeckt und sich von ihrer besten Seite  gezeigt, aber seht selbst:

  [youtube1]0co2v_M0hMc[/youtube1]
_(PS: ich war da arg erkältet, also nicht über die belegte Stimme & die laufende Tropfnase lästern!)_

  Ich füttere jeden 2ten Tag. Maden, Reste vom Katzenfutter oder was ich  so auf dem Teller hatte. Gefressen wird alles, es gibt aber klare  Prioritäten für alles tierische Gebratene.

  Und sie verfärben sich nach Stimmungslage. 
Hell = alles ruhig, Dunkel = aufgeregt.
Und schaut euch doch mal diese Schönheit an:






So eine schöne Hübsche wie diese von Boardie Snakesfreak gefangen, sieht man nur selten. 
  Ich vermute: Batman = Laichkleid.

  Jeder Aquarianer hat Lieblingsfische, meine sind die mit auffälligem  Verhalten, also z.B. Prachtschmerlen (extrem aktiv, zutraulich, machen  Geräusche) oder Kampffische (Choleriker). 

Grundels sind aber klar in meine Top 5 aufgestiegen. Ich kann diese lustigen Burschen nur jedem empfehlen.

*Grundelangeln macht Spaß*

  Mit ein paar Mann um die Wette auf Grundeln zu stippen oder mit  Minikunstködern gezielt auf die Irren zu spinnen ist durchaus  kurzweilig, erst recht wenn die anderen Flossenträger nicht so wirklich  wollen.










  Und auch als KöFi taugt sie natürlich. In Gewässern, in denen sie  massenhaft vorkommt, scheinen sich die Räuber auf sie ein zu schießen..

  Ich verweise einfach mal auf ein paar Threads:
DropShot mit Grundel
Auf Zander mit Grundel
gerissene Grundeln
  Die Boardsuche spuckt noch einiges mehr aus.

*Grundeln in der Küche?*

  Als Wenig-Fisch-Esser und noch weniger Fisch-Koch bin ich der Falsche um da viel sagen zu können.

  Thomas & Franzl haben bekanntermaßen ein nettes Video dazu gedreht: Grundeln: Fangen und sauer einlegen 

  Wir haben bei einem Grundelangeln die Viechers in Tempurateig  frittiert und ich muss sagen, man kann sie tatsächlich essen und das  heisst bei mir Fischverweigerer schon verdammt viel (nochmals Lob an  Chefkoch Maxima).









































   Probiert’s mal aus!


----------



## grubenreiner (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Jetzt bereue ich fast keine Grundelgewässer zu haben  ...aber auch nur fast.

Danke.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Viele könnten sich wohl eher mit der Grundel anfreunden wenn sie denn größer wären.:m

Überlisten muss man die nicht.
Stürzt sich auf fast alles was fressbar ist,der Gierschlund.
Drill erlebnis #c ,weit gefehlt.

Also von meinem anglerischen Standpunkt aus gesehen :

Für mich eher lästig, denn ich gehöre nicht zu denen die nur Kochtopfangeln.#d


----------



## phirania (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Schöner Bericht Kati.#6
Geiles Video.#6


----------



## Trollwut (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Ich hab sie häufiger beim Barschangeln als Beifang, besonders große Exemplare liefer auch fast schon sowas wie einen Drill. Wenn die Biester halt so groß werden würden wie Barsche...

Allen Grundegeplagten Friedfischer kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen: Geht jetzt Feedern.
Auf ein Rotauge kommt maximal eine Grundel, weil die sich stark zurückziehen, wenns Wasser kalt is


----------



## Fördefischer (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Klasse geschrieben #6

Für mich sind die Grundeln hier oben im Norden definitiv ein Segen... selbst die FL-Förde ist voll damit und bietet den seit 2012 sehr häufig vorkommenden Köhlern und natürlich auch den Dorschen und Mefos eine hervorragende Nahrungsquelle - entsprechend gut sind die Fänge und Durchschnittsgrößen  Übrigens kaufe ich schon lange keine Wattwürmer mehr... 30 Minuten Grundeln stippen und und man hat genug Köder für eine ganze Nacht, frisch getötet ein top Köder für Dorsch & Köhler :vik: Auch im salzigen Nass also definitiv ne feine Sache diese urigen Viecher!


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Sehr erfrischender Beitrag Kati #6

Als Donauangler kenne ich die Burschen natürlich auch. 
Ab und zu geht da auch mal ne "kapitale" an den Haken:





Und wenn mir mal langweilig ist, wird die Drop-Shot Rute ausgepackt, das funktioniert erstklassig


----------



## GandRalf (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Kein Drillerlebnis??

Pah!

Hatte letztens einen Biss an der Kopfrute. Anhieb...Hänger!!!
Nach kurzem Zerren... Komplettabriss!|gr:

Am Ende des Ansitzes habe dann mit der Spinnrute die treibende Pose eingefangen. An der Montage hing eine ziemlich üppige Grundel die sich wohl direkt beim Biss in der Steinschüttung verkeilt und zwischenzeitlich wieder frei geschwommen hatte.


----------



## thanatos (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

sehr schöner Fisch ,wird vielleicht wieder so verschwinden wie andere 
 "verfluchte " Arten -Gründling und Kaulbarsch,fängt man heute mal einen 
 setzt man ihn wieder zurück und freut sich mal wieder einen gesehen zu haben,vergessen sind all die Verwünschungen längst vergangener Jahre.


----------



## Kauli11 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Schöner Bericht, Kati,

hast Du gut gemacht. #6

|wavey:


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

wenn unsere oft nicht ganz jugendfreie kati noch was spezifisches zum trööt-titel peschrieben hätte...

geile grundeln, lechz... :m


----------



## bacalo (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Leute wartet mal ab, bis sich die heimischen Kammschupper auf diese "geilen" Köder eingeschossen haben. Nicht nur die starken Aale, nein -auch "unsere" Mainhechte haben die Viecher mittlerweile zum fressen gern.


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

ist doch schon vollfette realität seit einigen jahren.
 fast alle zettis mit grundeln im bauch.
(jedenfalls letztes jahr, dieses jahr war ich hauptsächlich nicht am wasser oder eben schneiderle)


----------



## Hajo (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Klasse Bericht, klasse geschrieben #6.

Gruss Hajo


----------



## Lars_L (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Sehr cooler Bericht! Werd' mich zwar auch weiterhin über die Biester ärgern aber zumindest mit einem Schmunzeln im Gesicht...#h


----------



## oberfranke (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Sorry, für mich nur  "Schönrederei" einer ökologischen Katastrophe.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Ja,nur ändert der Angler nix daran.Man kann sich also  entweder sinnlos aufregen oder irgendwie mit dem Umstand arrangieren..und wenn auch nur per Galgenhumor[emoji57] 

Die Brüder sind unumkehrbar in den Gewässern angekommen.

Ergo aus der Not eine Tugend machen.


----------



## mano0205 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Toller Bericht und ich wünschte ich hätte mich mal einen Tag auf die kleinen konzentriert und gegessen!
In unserer kleinen Gruppe, bin ich der absolute Grundelprofi..der Rest will nur nicht |supergri



kati48268 schrieb:


> _
> 
> Ich verweise einfach mal auf ein paar Threads:
> DropShot mit Grundel
> ...


_

Kleine Frage noch dazu:
Warum kann ich nicht auf diesen Link?
Da kommt bei mir :" mano0205, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:"_


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Der Link geht bei mir auch nicht, versuchs mal hiermit: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294038


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Trotz diesem schönen Beitrag von Kati, sehe ich das Problem Grundel ebenso wie Oberfranke!

Zitat Oberfranke:


> Sorry, für mich nur  "Schönrederei" einer ökologischen Katastrophe.


Einen aggessiv territorialen Neozon als Bereicherung für unsere Unterwasserfauna zu sehen, ist doch nur in Verzweiflung begründete Kapitulation!
Auch wenn Zander, Barsch und Waller die Viecher schätzen gelernt haben, was wird aus anderen grundlebenden Kleinfischarten, vom Laich aller möglichen anderen Fischarten mal abgesehen? 

Jürgen


----------



## mano0205 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Der Link geht bei mir auch nicht, versuchs mal hiermit: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294038



Ah klasse
Dankeschön! #h


----------



## DUSpinner (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Der Begriff "geil" hat in meiner Generation sicherlich eine andere Bedeutung. Aber selbst mit der heutigen Wahrnehmungsweise kann ich an einer Grundel absolut nichts geil finden..

Wer ander Ansicht ist, hatte sicherlich noch keine geilen (Angel)momente in seinem Leben.... ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Es gab schon immer zwei unterschiedliche Arten von Menschen..
Die einen kriegen ne Zitrone, beissen rein und wundern sich, dass das sauer ist....

Die anderen bestellen sich Salz und Tequilla dazu.....

So ists für mich auch mit Grundeln:
Man muss das beste draus machen - sollen sich die einen ärgern, ich fritier die oder leg die sauer ein..


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Eine eingeschleppte Fischart als geil zu bezeichnen,ist leider nicht ganz so 
mein Ding.Aber der eine steht da drauf,der andere auf was anderes.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Herrjeh...

"Grundeln - Mach das Beste aus der Katstrophe".
Wäre diese Formulierung den Herren Sauertopf angel- & öko-politisch korrekt genug?

Der Sinn eines solchen Artikels muss einem doch trotzdem klar sein.
Die Viechers sind nun mal da. Und werden bleiben.
Daran ist nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu ändern!

Die Ursachen sind natürlich komplett durch (primär deutsche) Menschenhand gesetzt worden, nie vergessen.

Welche gewässerokölogischen Konsequenzen das langfristig haben könnte weiß bis heute keine Sau. 
Spekuliert wurde darüber im Board natürlich auch schon, aber es bleibt zunächst mal bei Blick in die Glaskugel.

Toll finden diese Invasion wohl die Wenigsten.
Gerade deswegen gilt es, das Beste draus zu machen.
Und dann darf man dabei auch ruhig Spaß haben und machen!!!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gab schon immer zwei unterschiedliche Arten von Menschen..
> Die einen kriegen ne Zitrone, beissen rein und wundern sich, dass das sauer ist....
> Die anderen bestellen sich Salz und Tequilla dazu...


So is'es!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

kati..DANKE[emoji106]


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Will nächstes Jahr irgendwann mal nen Versuch auf Waller mit großem Tot-Grundelbündel an der geworfenen Pose wagen.

Mal gucken, was dann damit so geht.

Und auf jeden Fall auch mal nen Eimer Grundeln selbst ausbacken und vertilgen - will wissen, wie die schmecken. Die ganzen Rezepte hier sehen echt lecker aus.

Kann man ja gut kombinieren: Wallerpose treiben lassen, nebenbei mit der Leicht-Zweitrute weiter den Eimer füllen. So wird's schon nicht langweilig.

Wenn dann kein Bartler will, gibt's abends halt Grundeln. Mir auch recht. Im Optimalfall beides


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Schon mal von Überbeissermontage gehört?
;-))))))


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Klar - fragt sich nur, was die WaPo dann sagt, wenn grade noch kein Waller überbissen hat und die den vergleichsweise monströsen Zweithaken entdecken...

Wenn's nach mir ginge, würde ich nen ganzen lebenden "Tannenbaum" aus zehn bis 15 schwanzgeköderten Grundeln an der Driftpose verwenden - das dürfte unglaublich wuselnden Walleranlock-Radau machen, wenn die alle gleichzeitig wieder zum Grund runterwollen.

Ist mir aber deutlich zu heiß, lasse ich daher komplett die Finger davon. 

Dann kommen die Teile eben tot dran, eventuell noch plus Rassel - und dann zwischendurch immer wieder mal zupfen.


----------



## Nidderauer (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Welche gewässerokölogischen Konsequenzen das langfristig haben könnte weiß bis heute keine Sau.



Hi Kati,

also, ich bin zwar keine Sau, aber es deutet doch fast alles darauf hin, dass die Grundeln perfekt hierher passen, sonst würden sie sich nicht in der Form ausbreiten, wie sie es tun.

Die Gewässer sind voll mit Nährstoffen und Fischnährtieren. Nur bei den Fischen haperts gewaltig, seit schwarze Vögel ihr Unwesen treiben. 

Da ist eine ökologische Nische freigeworden, die nun durch Petrus heilige Hände in sinnvoller Art und Weise geschlossen worden ist. Nämlich durch eine Fischart, die einerseits durch ihre Größe uninteressant ist für die schwarzen Vögel und darüberhinaus noch Meister im Verstecken ist.

Früher lebten Aale in der Steinpackung, heute sinds halt die Grundeln.

Und was ist schon ökologisch? Das im Labor hochgezüchtete Saatgut der konventionellen Landwirtschaft, was nur mit umfangreicher Unterstützung, ebenfalls aus dem Labor, zur Reife gelangen kann? In dem Bereich sollt man doch eher mal nach ökologischen Katastrophen inkl. der Auswirkungen auf die Gewässer suchen, sofern man was finden möchte.

Die Grundeln können sich jedenfalls ohne jegliche Unterstützung in einer für andere (ehemals) heimische Fischarten nicht mehr freundlichen Umgebung halten.

Ich find die jedenfalls auch geil, da verhungern unsere Raubfische wenigstens nicht .

Grüße Sven


----------



## JonnyBannana (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Geil finde ich unter dem Gesichtspunkt auch nicht die richtige Wortwahl - wer die wirklich geil findet ist wahrscheinlich anglerisch wenig bewandert. ansonsten lade ich dich gerne ein, zum zum aal oder firedfischangeln vorbei zu kommen - das grenzt zeitweise an masochismus mit naturködern am grund oder grundnah zu angeln.

aber was ich dann wieder nicht so ungeil finde sind die kack einwanderer als köderfische, extrem gute fängigkeit, schnell zu beschaffen und echt schonend für die heimischen köderfischbestände, ich nehme die zum ansitzen nur noch, wenn sie im entsprechenden gewässer vorkommen.

noch nen alten artikel aus der fisch und fang gefunden - das finde ich dann tatsächlich geil, da könnten sich vereine und verbände von mir aus auch gerne mal überlegen die raubfische 1-2 jahre zu sperren um in der hinsicht vielleicht etwas entgegen zu wirken. würde vielleicht sinn machen....
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Massenhaft-Zander-im-Nord-Ostsee-Kanal


----------



## bootszander (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Hallo Sven
So du findest die grundeln geil, dass kan ich leider nicht sagen.
Ich angel viel und gerne in der donau und muss sagen dort gibt es nicht so viele grundeln. Warum ist ein anderes thema. Aber hier im main und rhein gehören sie nicht hin. Warum, unsere raubfische fressen sie natürlich gern, nur die grundeln fressen auch den laich und die brut gern. Dem zander macht es nicht viel aus er bewacht sein nest und was ist mit den anderen fischen die das nicht machen?


----------



## Jose (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ..."Grundeln...
> 
> ...Die Ursachen sind natürlich komplett durch (primär deutsche) Menschenhand gesetzt worden, nie vergessen...



wird unvergessbar bleiben, der vater des RMD

grundeln als eigentlich nicht so willkommene ausländer war  ganz unbayrisch tür&tor geöffnet.

der RMD hat sich für die grundeln gelohnt, für Angler wohl auch (bis auf die Altmühlgeschichte...) und wohl auch für die protagonisten.
die rentabilität sieht eher so aus

kati sagt es, deutsche Ursache.
ich wills genauer: bayerische.
ehre wem ehre gebührt, zum kleinen wie zum großen FJS-fisch: grundel und wels.

man könnt fast sagen, bayern hat dem norden das tor zum süden geöffnet...

egal: die grundel ist da und findet ihre vollendung in unseren frittier-töpfen.
die ist frittiert leckerer als sonst lästig.


----------



## Nidderauer (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*



bootszander schrieb:


> Aber hier im main und rhein gehören sie nicht hin. Warum, unsere raubfische fressen sie natürlich gern, nur die grundeln fressen auch den laich und die brut gern. Dem zander macht es nicht viel aus er bewacht sein nest und was ist mit den anderen fischen die das nicht machen?



Hallo,

was heißt das, sie gehören da nicht hin? Die sind dort, auch massenhaft, weil sie optimale Lebensbedingungen finden. 

Bevor der Kormoran aufgetaucht ist, gabs deutlich mehr Fisch in Rhein und Main, da konnte man bottischweise Weißfisch fangen. Das ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem, was da heute noch rumschwimmt. 

Es wird ja gerne in die Richtung argumentiert, dass die damaligen Fischbestände künstlich aufgebauscht waren. Tatsächlich muss aber auch die Nahrungsgrundlage für üppige Fischbestände vorhanden sein, das fängt schon bei Algen und Zooplankton an. Die Grundel beweist doch, dass da viel mehr möglich ist, als das, mit was man sich die letzten 20 Jahre anfreunden musste.

Da braucht man aber jetz nicht anzukommen mit der Diskussion, dass da andere Fischarten verdrängt werden. Deren Niedergang bzw. schwerer Stand hat andere Ursachen. Ob es da noch von großer Bedeutung ist, wenn man bei der Jagd auf den letzten Aal im Gewässer von den Grundeln genervt wird?

Was ist denn eigentlich mit den Wallern aus der Donau und deren Zuflüssen, da hört man auch schon Jahrzehnte nix mehr von? Sind da die Grundeln schuld oder die Waller, die sich ihr eigenes Gewässer leergefressen haben?

Die Anteile einzelner Fischarten werden sich wohl verschieben, allerdings immer nur nach der Maßgabe, dass Räuber nur gut gedeihen können, wenn Futterfisch in ausreichendem Maße vorhanden ist. 

Gerade Jonny`s Link bezüglich des F&F-Artikels ist doch eher als Lichtblick im Dunkel der letzten Jahrzehnte zu sehen.

Wenns halt nur noch Zander und Grundeln gibt, dann ist das auch völlig ausreichend und bietet dem Angler wenigstens ab und zu die Möglichkeit, ein Filet vom selbstgefangenen Zander in der Pfanne zu braten. Ich angle im PLZ Bereich 0 und naja, diese Zahl ist Programm und fürs Zanderfilet geht man da besser gleich an die Tiefkühltheke vom nächsten Supermarkt . 

Ihr habt da ein echtes Luxusproblem, sofern ihr eins habt, mit den Grundeln :vik:

Grüße Sven


----------



## Revilo62 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Ob die Grundel geil ist, muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten, ich find anderes persönlich geiler.
Es ist auch egal, wer letztendlich für den Zuzug dieser Fischart verantwortlich ist, die Schuldfrage stellen, ist typisch deutsch.
Unter`m Strich steht eine neue Fischart, die sich manifestiert einbürgert und entsprechenden Schaden auf der einen Seite und eine neue Nahrungsquelle auf der anderen Seite darstellt.
Letztendlich ist das Problem, dass es sich um eine invasive und sehr aggressive Art handelt, die keine Nische besetzt, sondern die Position der u.a. auch von ihr vernichteten Arten einnimmt.
Bis jetzt reden wir ja "nur" von den Flüssen, die entsprechende Verbindung zum "Schwarzmeer-System haben, was passiert aber mit der Invasion über Hochwässer, dann trifft es Lebensräume, die heute noch als vermeintlich "grundelsicher" gelten.
Auch wenn es für die Kollegen am NOK als Segen erscheint, letztendlich wird sich diese Entwicklung rächen, rächen in einer Monokultur von Zandern und Grundeln, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Ob ich das als Luxusproblem bezeichnen würde, eher wohl nicht.
Ein anderer Gedanke: was die Verbesserung der Wasserqualität betrifft, ist es tatsächlich noch möglich, unsere Gewässer in einen natürlichen Zustand zu versetzen?
Zunehmende Aufklarung nach jahrhundertelangem Eintrag u.a. auch von Fäkalien ( nicht nur Chemie) führt letztendlich zu einer Veränderung der Biomasse und zum langsamen Aussterben bestimmter Nährtiere, damit verbunden auch derer Fressfeinde etc etc etc.
Wenn man auf der einen Seite Flüsse mit Mineralwasserqualität haben möchte, dann muss man auch damit leben (lernen), dass die Artenvielfalt eingeschränkt wird, die Bestände sich den Nahrungsbedingungen anpassen.

Insgesamt ist es ein sehr komplexes Thema, da hilft auch keine einseitige Betrachtungsweise, da helfen keine Verbote für eine bestimmte Klientel ( hier mal die Angler genannt) und es nutzt auch nichts, sich immer wieder ein temporäres Feindbild zu schaffen ob nun Waller, Kormoran oder Grundel.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Jose (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ob die Grundel geil ist, muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten, ich find anderes persönlich geiler.
> 
> 
> ich auch, ist aber evtl. bzw, ziemlich sicher nicht jugenfrei.
> ...


unterm strich seh ich auch so:

müssen wir mit leben & frittieren:m


----------



## Trollwut (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Ganz sicher wird es nicht nur Zander und Grundel sein.
So gute Barschfänge, wie die letzten Jahre hatten wir noch nie. Und der Trend geht wohl noch weiter hoch. Auch Hechte, die da ablaichen, wo sich Grundeln nicht aufhalten, also in Wiesen, sind Gewinner, wenn auch weniger stark wie die anderen bieden.
Dürfte man eine "Profitierungsliste" sähe sie so aus:
1. Platz: Barsch
2. Platz: Zander
3. Platz: Hecht


----------



## kati48268 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Profitieren sollten primär Arten, in deren Beuteschema Grundeln gut passen.
Da seh ich Aale & Quappen mit vorn.
Leider ist Futtermangel nicht das Problem des Aalrückgangs.
Aber ich denke, dass Quappen in den betroffenen Gewässern noch deutlich stärker kommen werden als sich bisher zeigt.

Aber die Bestände verändern sich nicht langfristig durch einzelne Faktoren, es sind immer die Gesamtzusammenhänge im jeweiligen Gewässer.
Da muss man schon Fachmann sein, um halbwegs sichere Prognosen zu erstellen.


----------



## Nidderauer (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*



Trollwut schrieb:


> So gute Barschfänge, wie die letzten Jahre hatten wir noch nie.



Hallo,

aus der Sicht und Erfahrung eines 22-jährigen mag das richtig sein. Wer aber doppelt so alt ist und schon ab frühester Jugend geangelt hat, der hat da mit Sicherheit auch die Zeit mitbekommen, als man sich vor Barschen in fast jedem Gewässer nicht retten konnte. Z.B. beim Aalangeln mit Wurm, wenns noch nicht dunkel war, fast schon egal, wo man da gesessen hat. Soweit sind wir noch lange nicht .

@Revilo zum Thema Mineralwasserqualität in den Gewässern...

Es leben rund 80 Mio Menschen in diesem Land. Nicht nur die werden hier durch ein übergroßes Nahrungsangebot üppigst versorgt, Deutschland exportiert auch eine ganze Menge hier erzeugtes Fleisch von Schwein, Rind und Huhn ins Ausland.

Weil das noch nicht reicht, wird auch noch Gülle aus den Niederlanden auf deutschen Feldern "entsorgt". 

Hier im Osten tritt übermorgen eine gesetzliche Regelung in Kraft, wonach häusliche Abwässer (Überläufe aus 2-3 Kammer-Klärgruben) erstmals mittels Luftbesprudelung behandelt werden müssen, bevor sie ins Gewässer geleitet werden. Vollbiologisches Verfahren nennt man das. Von Nitrat bzw. Phosphatfällung kann da keine Rede sein. 

Auch bei kommunalen Anlagen ist oft nicht mehr zu sehen, als ein einziges Luftsprudelbecken.

Es gelangen soviele Nährstoffe in Boden, Grundwasser und Gewässer, wie nie zuvor. 

Wer hat eigentlich das Märchen mit der Nährstoffarmut in die Welt gesetzt, die Faktenlage spricht doch klar dagegen (Einwohnerzahl, Mastbetriebe, Exportzahlen und auch die immer häufiger vorkommenden Algenexplosionen in den Gewässern) ?

Grüße Sven


----------



## bonobo (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

2007 fing es an. Amüsiert habe ich das kleine Großmaul zur Kenntnis genommen. Schon zwei Jahre später durfte ich frustriert die Angelei komplett umstellen. Vom gemütlichen Ansitzangeln zum bewegten Spinnfischer. Toll find ich es nicht. Da kann man FJS postum zum Grundelkönig ernennen!

Zum Glück haben sich die Zander auf die Grundeln eingestellt. Sieht man nicht nur am Mageninhalt, auch am Maul. Immer häufiger fallen Schrammen im vorderen Maulbereich auf. Da wurden nicht wenige Grundeln von den Steinen gepflückt.

  Der Link vom NOK (http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Massenhaft-Zander-im-Nord-Ostsee-Kanal) stimmt mich nachdenklich. Da sind fast alle Zander unter 50 cm! Das deckt sich mit meinen Fängen am Rhein. Ich hoffe, es liegt an meinem Unvermögen oder habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen? Ist der kleinwüchsige Zander genetisch im Vorteil im Grundelzeitalter? Im ursprünglichen Einzugsgebiet der Grundeln dominiert halt ebenfalls der kleine Zander (Wolgazander).

  Ich hoffe, ich irre!


----------



## junglist1 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Wir habn bei uns am MLK beides..... Bei mir war 2015 fast jeder dritte  Zander ein Wolgazander. Grundeln stören mich weniger, da ich am Kanal  mehr oder weniger nur mit Kukö unterwegs bin, sind aber in den  Steinpackungen immer zu beobachten.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*



bonobo schrieb:


> Der Link vom NOK (http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Massenhaft-Zander-im-Nord-Ostsee-Kanal) stimmt mich nachdenklich. Da sind fast alle Zander unter 50 cm!


Das sind keine "kleinwüchsigen" Zander.
Wenn ein Bestand sich so stark vermehrt durch die neue Nahrungsgrundlage, ist es doch normal, dass sich die Masse im mittleren Bereich befindet. Die müssen schließlich auch erst mal einige Jahre wachsen.


----------



## bootszander (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Hallo und Frage
Ich muss sagen am rhein konnte ich noch keinen wolgazander fangen. 
Konnte schon jemand einen im großraum mainz fangen?


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> ...
> Wer hat eigentlich das Märchen mit der Nährstoffarmut in die Welt gesetzt, die Faktenlage spricht doch klar dagegen (Einwohnerzahl, Mastbetriebe, Exportzahlen und auch die immer häufiger vorkommenden Algenexplosionen in den Gewässern) ?



Hi, vielleicht die:
http://www.lanuv.nrw.de/umwelt/wass...aesserueberwachung/niederrhein/phytoplankton/

 oder die:
https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/419/bilder/ammonium_gr_fluesse.png
https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/419/bilder/ammonium_rhein.png


----------



## Gobies (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Grundeln erobern zurzeit die ganze Welt...es gibt inzwischen zahlreiche Fänge in Kanada und im asiatischen Raum kommen sie auch schon vor. Auf der Krim am Schwarzen sind Grundeln eine Delikatesse...dort steht sogar extra ein Wahrzeichen für Grundeln!!! Fänge von 30cm Länge sind dort keine Seltenheit. Grundeln eignen sich übrigens perfekt um sie zu trocknen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Geil, die haben dort ein Grundel-Denkmal?


----------



## phirania (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Grundeln sind geil...
Hat mein kater auch jetzt entdeckt....
Hatte nur kurz die kühltruhe geöffnet..
Jetzt sind alle grundeln weg...


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Mal ein aktueller Nachtrag zu meinen lieb gewonnenen Hausfischchen.

Sie werden immer größer, wachsen rasend schnell. Seit dem Einsetzen ins Aquarium vor ca. einem 3/4-Jahr sind sie um gut das Doppelte gewachsen.
Nicht nur in der Länge, sondern auch im Volumen.
Auf deutsch: die sind moppelfett.

Liegt natürlich am Futter, welches die Zivilisation einem össeligen Schwarzmeerfisch so kredenzt.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich füttere jeden 2ten Tag. Maden, Reste vom Katzenfutter oder was ich  so auf dem Teller hatte. Gefressen wird alles, es gibt aber klare  Prioritäten für alles tierische Gebratene.


Maden sind mittlerweile völlig langweilig geworden, es steigt nicht mal mehr eine Grundel dafür auf.

Auch Katzenfutter ist aus der Top of the Pops-Futterliste raus. Es rieselt ihnen quasi auf den Kopf, hier und da wird ein Stück gefressen und am nächsten Tag ist auch alles weg, aber Begeisterung ist null dabei.







Aber alles vom Teller bringt sie zum Jubeln.
Nudeln mit Bolognese, Reis, Fleisch, insbesondere Hühnchen,... bei allem Deftigen flippen sie aus, knallen in das herabfallende Futter.

Irgendwie schon witzig, wie sie diese Vorlieben entwickeln und klar ausleben.






Gleichzeitig ist auch die Aggressivität extrem zurück gegangen.


kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Aggressivität untereinander ist auf  jeden Fall irre. Nie kommen  sich 2 Fische wirklich körpernah, sofort  wird gebissen & verjagt. ...



Ob's an dem Leibesumfang liegt? 
Oder an der Zufriedenheit mit dem Koch? |rolleyes


----------



## Trollwut (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Und wieviel Nachwuchs hast du schon?
Ich hatte mal für zwei Wochen eine Grundel im Aquarium, da hat das Ding doch 2 Tage bevors ins Grab gebissen hat noch abgelaicht.


----------



## Bewu1982 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Also an der Mosel sind die Grundeln auch sehr verbreitet.

 Mich persönlich kotzen die Viecher an. Daher habe ich inzwischen hauptsächlich auf aktive Angelmethoden umgestellt. Gummifisch, Spinner, Blinker oder auch mal ein Drachkovich-System mit Köderfisch.

 Mit ner stillen rute fische ich annächernd gar nicht mehr.
 2 Wattwürmer sind schneller weg wie ich anködern kann.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Finde die Grundeln auch interessant und hätte auch ein leeres 160 Liter Becken, dass ich ungeheizt mit ordentlich Versteckmöglichkeiten betreiben könnte.
 Gerade Kesslergrundeln sind besonders urige Viecher und gefallen mir besonders gut, aber ich weiß nicht, ob man Fische fürs Aquarium angeln und lebend transportieren darf, wäre dann auch eine weitere Fahrt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Bei uns gabs die Viecher sogar mal im Zierfischladen. Gibt ja nun wirklich schönere Fische  Das man die beim Angeln mitnehmen darf denk ich mal nicht...


----------



## kati48268 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Das kommt aufs Bundesland an, da Fischereirecht Ländersache ist. In NRW ist beispielsweise das Mitführen von lebenden Köderfischen untersagt.

Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Und du willst sie schließlich nicht als "Köder"fische verwenden. 
Ich würde: Fotos vom fertigen Aquarium für den Extremfall einer Kontrolle mitführen, es dann auch so erklären und es drauf an kommen lassen.


----------



## ronram (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das kommt aufs Bundesland an, da Fischereirecht Ländersache ist. In NRW ist beispielsweise das Mitführen von lebenden Köderfischen untersagt.
> 
> Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Und du willst sie schließlich nicht als "Köder"fische verwenden.
> Ich würde: Fotos vom fertigen Aquarium für den Extremfall einer Kontrolle mitführen, es dann auch so erklären und es drauf an kommen lassen.




So sehe ich das auch.
Ich wüsste nicht, was gegen den lebenden Transport von Grundeln, die *nicht *als Köderfische verwendet werden, sprechen sollte.
Mir ist da kein Verbot bekannt, solange man beim Transport für ausreichend Wasser und Sauerstoff sorgt.
Schließlich erwirbt man ja als Angler mit dem Erlaubnisschein die Erlaubnis sich die Fische anzueignen und nirgendwo steht, dass dies ausschließlich zum Verzehr stattfinden darf. (alles auf NRW bezogen)

edit:
Hätte ich ein Aquarium, würden da auch Grundeln drin rumschwimmen. ;-)


----------



## GeorgeB (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*



> Ich wüsste nicht, was gegen den lebenden Transport von Grundeln, die *nicht *als Köderfische verwendet werden, sprechen sollte.



Nichts. Außer die Vollmeisen von chronischen Weltverbesserern, Facebook-Hundemuttis und Hardcore-Denunzianten. Die würden dich allerdings schon beim Kauf einer Dose Erbsen wegen Vorbereitung eines Giftgas-Krieges anzeigen. 

Wat willze machen. Schießen darfste ja nich. #6


----------



## Marf22 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Ich finde sie haben Ähnlichkeit mit einigen Schneckenbuntbarschen aus dem Tanganjika See.....eventuell hat man sie da schon mal mit im Zierfischladen verwechselt!

 Bei uns ging mal ein Foto in der Angelwhatsappgruppe von nem 20cm Klopper rum. Is beim Stippen auf Made gefangen worden.

 Ich hab auch welche für Zuhause mitgenommen, sind schon interessant anzuschauen und sehr aggressiv!


----------



## PAFischer (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Schneckencichliden sind ja doch um eine ganze Ecke kleiner. Vor allem kann man die auch am Kopf, der Körperform und der eher kaum vorhandenen Schwimmfähigkeit der Grundeln unterscheiden.


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Hallo in die Runde,
hole diesen alten Trööt mal wieder hoch, wg. Meinungsaustausch.


In den letzten zwei Jahren haben wir beim Stippen in den Kanälen jede Menge Grundeln fangen können.


Dieses Jahr ist es völlig anders. Es gehen kaum noch Grundeln an den Haken.


Habe mit einem anderen Angler gesprochen und der war der Meinung, daß der Winter mit Eis die Grundelbestände dezimiert hat.


Hat jemand die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht, oder kann jemand sagen, ob Grundeln kälteempfindlich sind?


#h


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Moin Kauli11,

 ich kann Deine Erfahrungen teilen. Die Aussage "kaum noch welche" trifft für unsere Kanäle allerdings nicht ganz zu. Es sind bedeutend weniger geworden. Ich denke, dass sich die Raubfische komplett drauf eingestellt haben. Als leidenschaftlicher Aalangler, der viel am Wasser ist, habe ich feststellen können, dass sich die Schlangen in den letzten Jahren verändert haben. Selbst die Kleinsten welche besetzt werden, wandeln sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit in Breitköpfe um. Von Zandern und Barschen wollen wir gar nicht erst sprechen. ich bekomme Abends häufiger mehr Bisse auf die Grundeln, als auf Würmer oder ähnliches. Die Zander werden fast ausschließlich nur noch mit Grundeln gefangen, verschmähen aber häufig das alt geliebte Rotauge oder die Uki. Ich denke, dies ist ein Hauptgrund für den "Rückgang". Wenn man allerdings im Kanal wirklich nicht viel weiter als 50 Zentimeter vom Rand ein Stückchen Wurm am kleinen haken über den Grund schleifen lässt, hat man trotzdem noch relativ schnell seine 10 Köfis zusammen.


----------



## MikeHawk (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Siehe auch....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=340498


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Ist hier sogar seit vorletztem Winter so. Am Anfang wurde ich noch belächelt...
Just gestern mal wieder nen Ansitz gemacht und wir kamen in 3 Stunden mit 12!!!! Würmern hin- vor drei Jahren wären die in 3 Minuten weg gewesen...
Hatten aber keinen merkbaren Krabbenkontakt. Zur Ursache gibt es bereits einleuchtende, Theorie, nämlich das irgendein Parasit hinterher gewandert ist- und bei der Populationsdichte hatte der natürlich dann Buffet vom feinsten...
Gibt dazu auch schon ein, zwei kurze Artikel im Netz- Googel weiß den Weg


----------



## kati48268 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Zur Ursache gibt es bereits einleuchtende, Theorie, nämlich das irgendein Parasit ...


Si, das ist wohl die Ursache.
Man hört aus ganz vielen Regionen, dass der Bestand zurückgeht.


----------



## rippi (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

@ all,


   danke für das Feedback.


@ Aalzheimer,


   meine Zander fange ich schon seid drei Jahren ausschließlich mit Grundeln.


Habe seinerzeit eine Rute mit Weissfisch bestückt und eine mit Grundel.
In neunzig Prozent wurde die Grundel genommen.
Die Wollhandkrabbe ging mehr an den Weissfisch.


Seit der Zeit nehme ich bevorzugt Grundel als Zanderköder.


#h


----------



## Shura (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*

Ja, Grundel is Mau.... Mit Maden versucht in der Elbe und zwei untermaßige  Aale gefangen, das wars.  Letztes Jahr unter anderem noch mehrere schöne 16er Grundeln gefangen (und gegessen, harrrr!) 

Aber dieses Jahr das viele Eis und die lange Kälte, nu die Hitze und der Sauerstoffmangel, vielleicht hatte das doch eine gewisse Auswirkung. 
Und da hab ich mir extra zum feinen Grundel-Angeln Gerät besorgt. Pff! 

Nichtmal auf die invasiven Neobiota ist dieses Jahr Verlass. D:


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grundeln sind geil!*



shura schrieb:


> nichtmal auf die invasiven neobiota ist dieses jahr verlass. D:



jaaamaaaaaan


----------

